

The missing elements of Microsoft's retooled Zune platform - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/09/16/do-you-want-wifi

======
erickhill
So, to take the WiFi partnership comparison a little further:
Microsoft=McDonalds, Apple=Starbucks. Zune=McNuggets, iPhone=Latte. Hmm...

